# Autorefresh



## spindrift (15 Aug 2008)

Does everyone else have to refresh eash forum to see new posts every time?


----------



## Gerry Attrick (15 Aug 2008)

Sorry, don't get your drift err.....Spindrift


----------



## ColinJ (15 Aug 2008)

spindrift said:


> Does everyone else have to refresh eash forum to see new posts every time?


I think that I know what you mean...

I have to because I have my browser (Opera) set to only check for new pages every hour, otherwise it fishes old stuff out of its cache. 

Now that you mention it, it is a bit of a pain so I've just changed it to reload the page if it is more than 5 minutes old.


----------



## Shaun (15 Aug 2008)

If you're using IE you can change how it's cache works.

Tools > Internet Options > Browsing History > Settings > Check for newer versions of stored pages: *Automatic*

You'll also find that if you use the _Back_ button it won't re-load the page, but rather re-display the previously downloaded page - this won't display any changes.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## spindrift (16 Aug 2008)

Thank you. I love you.

Sorry to be a boring geek but how come other sites refresh auto? Like Guardian Talk? It's only here I have to do it and I can't work it out.

I suspect PICNIC.



(Helpdesk slang. Problem In Chair, Not In Computer)


----------



## Shaun (16 Aug 2008)

They possibly have some javascript that does the auto-loading.


----------

